# Need Business storage



## Knockout (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi,
   I need a business storage urgently and i need a minimum of 16Tb 
Kindly help me Asap.:sweating_NF:


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2016)

Your budget ? Do you prefer to build a NAS box on your own or prefer to buy a ready made solution ? Anyway, you can have a look at WD Sentinel DX4000 16TB. It's a pre configured Nas box.

It's cheaper on ebay [ about 10k ] but better to buy from amazon as it's a amazon fulfilled product :

Amazon.in: Buy WD 16TB WD Sentinel DX4000 Small Business Network File Storage Server iSCSI NAS Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

You can buy 4x4TB HDD or 8x2TB whichever is available and use RAID1 Configuration which will help you to use all 16TB in one place.

I never use more then 12TB HDD for business purpose.


----------



## Knockout (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys ,bought a raid box.


----------

